# Culinary school design



## kasia (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I'm a student of architecture and I'm working now on a design of a culinary school. I have some difficulty in creating the programme of the school. I would like to ask you for help. I'd be really happy if you could tell me how the school works, what rooms are essential. What exactly is included in the each of the cooking stations in the classrooms. And also i'm wondering if students have to prepare ingredients themselves or if they for example use carrots which have been sliced before. how do the supplies work: do students receive ingredients from school or do they have to bring some themselves?? I would be extremely happy if you could tell me some comments, observations..

Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate any info you can give me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## edward (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

Culinary school is broken up into classrooms, then production kitchens to feed either the students and staff or restaurants for the public. Some classrooms are academic, ie: culinary history, culinary math, sanitation, and most of the bulk of the classrooms are hands on skills kitchens. Each student has room for prep and some burners and an oven. How they are designed is dependent on what the class is. Basic skills (knife skills, mother sauces, stocks), breakfast cookery, fish kitchen, butcher, pate's and forcemeats, Asian, banquet, experimental, international, American regional, baking, pastry, tableservice, wines, and the restaurants. It's been so long since I went I'm sure I've forgotten a lot. I have to take ginko to remember my Viagra. You might want to go to one to visit because I think most of them give tours. Hope this helps some. Good luck.


----------



## kasia (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you for help very much. If you remember could you tell me how many students there is per one group? Thank you again.

Kasia


----------

